# question about red noses.



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

In my area I have seen all kinds of colors in pitbulls. I even knew a pitbull that lived 18 years. One thing I have not seen is a red nose brindle in color. Has any of you seen a brindle red nose?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes there are several people on this forum who own red brindles.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a red brindle, rednose female...


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

I also have a brindle red nose male.. here's his pic link

Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - Brianchris's Album: Cairo @ 13.5 weeks!! - Picture

he has HEAVY brindle prints :-D


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, My mom owns one.

He's has very light brindling.


















The two darker ones are brothers. Both have light brindling.

It's hard to see in these pictures but it's the only ones I have.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a rednose chocolate 8D
I've seen red/brindle,they're cute!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i have a red w/ faint brindling. i only noticed it last year. i thought she was just dirty til i was like DOH! lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

When most people think of brindle, they think of the traditional black brindle. (ie, black stripes masking what is usually a red coat, I think.) You wont see a red nose on a black brindle dog because genetically speaking, rednose dogs cannot produce black pigment. Of course, brindle can be expressed on other coat colors, like blue or fawn.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my friend has a litter of rednose pups and everything from real red , to chocolate and also a few red brindles , never seen them before but they are very cool looking hope the pups keep the color and markings they have verrry pretty.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki (the dog in my avatar and sig) is a red brindle. His brindle is very subtle but is definitely there.


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

My pup Leela also has chocolatey brown stripes, which you can see in good light but probably not well in my photos LOL.


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

Pinkie has a red nose and light brindling


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I see one everyday!! Check out St. Francis' Badger in the picture section


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't mean to rain on anyones parade,yet the one thing that I look at for red dogs is their lineage.
for some reason,the red nose thing today is a flow over from days gone by.
way back,to have an OFRN dog was like sayin you had A ferarri in the garage of your single wide.
they were hard to beat on any level.one of the purest lines,by strain.one of the most dedicated strains and protected spot of blood in the bulldog world.
I got my very first paper scouring lesson when A guy had this red bitch.
he would not breed her,he passed 2 cycles once she was old enough,and had proven game.
he had found A few suitors,the thing was the owners of the studs refused the hook.
she was not tight or up close by blood and virtue of the 'game".
I/we finally found a male,who'd been in canada in the back woods.he was all that.
and the quirky thing,the guy wanted to see her go before they locked into a breeding.
today,years and "tears" later,it I feel, the OFRN blood has been the hardest hit for random breeding.theirs still some good stock on 4's out there,yet it's alot thinner than it was because back in the day it was such A protected line.
you were the poo then if you had tight,well bred stock,and today,my hat is off to those who work harder than anyone in this realm to keep them.
personally,I'm glad this whole blue thing jumped off.it took off alot of pressure to breed red dogs,and red noses.
when you look at other lines of dogs,you see alot more depth and broadness.
it seems the whole coloration,and having that irish red hurt them years ago.
yet,hopefully the county of Cork,in Ireland can be proud of their ancestry.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's my red nose brindle Miss Poison Ivy.



























Here's Ivy as a pup trying to get away from Lux.


----------



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> When most people think of brindle, they think of the traditional black brindle. (ie, black stripes masking what is usually a red coat, I think.) You wont see a red nose on a black brindle dog because genetically speaking, rednose dogs cannot produce black pigment. Of course, brindle can be expressed on other coat colors, like blue or fawn.


That is what I was thinking of but the pictures of all this red brindle dogs were a good thing to look at. In Puerto Rico most pitbulls come from the Colby and the Cooper lines and the south states lines as well as the red lines. Also a few dogs were introduced in fawn and blue color from kentucky. 
The answer to my question is what I thought, no red dog comes with a black brindle color. Thank you for the pictures and the time.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's my red nose brindle Miss Poison Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG i LOVE Ivy she is one of the best looking dogs i have ever seen!!! everytime i see pics of her its like a slap of giddiness! LOVE that girl :clap:


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's Kahlua, a puppy that one of my best friends has. Her grandmother was a black brindle, and her grandfather was a rednose. Her parents had a "whoops" litter which is where Kahlua came from. (Her parents were littermates. No bueno. Haha) Both of her parents were black brindles, but her grandaddys genes were strong and there were several rednose/brindles in the litter. She was one of em.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's my red nose brindle Miss Poison Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I just love it when you post pics  You've always got the best shots and the prettiest dogs. I love me some Ivy her and Dosia look like they could be brother and sister they are totally built the same way, long and leggy


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I don't mean to rain on anyones parade,yet the one thing that I look at for red dogs is their lineage.
> for some reason,the red nose thing today is a flow over from days gone by.
> way back,to have an OFRN dog was like sayin you had A ferarri in the garage of your single wide.
> they were hard to beat on any level.one of the purest lines,by strain.one of the most dedicated strains and protected spot of blood in the bulldog world.
> ...


No worries here Will! My Badger is OFRN thru and thru


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> No worries here Will! My Badger is OFRN thru and thru


thats good,they have A stellar history.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

From what I've read, it seemed that a good deal of dogmen, who didn't necessarily care for the OFRN, couldn't eliminate them from their yard due to their gameness and craftiness in the pit. That is saying something in my opinion.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> From what I've read, it seemed that a good deal of dogmen, who didn't necessarily care for the OFRN, couldn't eliminate them from their yard due to their gameness and craftiness in the pit. That is saying something in my opinion.


the thing that caused some to approve of their qualities was based in their history.
yet the thing that caused some to steer away was their size they started to lean towards bigger dogs.
for most true pit guys they wanted 40-50# dogs,dogs that could perform when called off chain (chain weight) and still thrive.
reds were/are generally thicker and larger boned than many strains.lighter dogs delivered more action,you could breed for bite and other "features",they were easier keeps when it came to campaigning them.
their dieting was less expensive.you had to lighten a dog then add muscle.
when you've got a dog that stays thick or "heavy on the yard" you were pushing up hill in diet and training.
some of the bigger dogs didn't get the recognition they would have had their been more guys willing to put in the extra time on top of an already time consuming event as getting a dog ready to match.
to try to lay it all out is diff,I just love their history, and they are representative of so much in the dogmans personalities and quirks.
I think it was Bob Wallace who didn't really like them,yet couldn't find a better dog at the time.he had an old cork dog,he swore by it and at it was what the old guys used to say when we'd be talkin about reds around the barn.it used to get a chuckle out of the most stoic and serious dogman.these guys didn't laugh at much when it came to dogs yet that little story always got A rise out of them and I heard it a hundred times.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Good stuff Will, I'm sure that there are enough stories to fill a library of books when it comes to dogmen and their dogs


----------

